# PayPal Dispute



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

Just opened a PayPal dispute for a transaction where it's been 15 days and still no tracking number from the seller, just a lot of promises and excuses.

Anyone ever done this? How did it work out? I have a really bad feeling I'm going to be out $1400.00.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is the seller a forumite? I hope not.

Good luck, and keep us informed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes I have a had dispute through PayPal and it was settled in a couple of weeks.. Paypal will investigate and reimburse you and then go after the seller


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I did this ages ago, so things might have changed since then.
Bought a harddrive from a guy, paid immediately w/ paypal, waited a week or so, contacted him and he said something like 'Oh, I was waiting for you to pay' -- Contacted paypal and within an hour it turned out somehow (not sure how, they never said) the pay now link on the acution had actually paid someone else. Weird. 
There was actually an email in my inbox I hadn't read from this mysterious 3rd party saying "You sent me money. Why? Do you want it back?" which was nice.
They fixed the whole thing within a couple of days -- I'm guessing it was a weird screwup at their end
I got my money back, paid the original seller, he sent the drive.

After all the paypal horror strories I'd read, I was actually very surprised.
(Although, how it all happened in the first place is a cause for concern).


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

Crossroads said:


> Yes I have a had dispute through PayPal and it was settled in a couple of weeks.. Paypal will investigate and reimburse you and then go after the seller


That makes me feel loads better, thanks. It's such a shame tho, because I really want the amp more than my money back!

It wasn't a forumite here, but was on HC ... I am still waiting to see how this plays out before I decide to out the guy.


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I did this ages ago, so things might have changed since then.
> Bought a harddrive from a guy, paid immediately w/ paypal, waited a week or so, contacted him and he said something like 'Oh, I was waiting for you to pay' -- Contacted paypal and within an hour it turned out somehow (not sure how, they never said) the pay now link on the acution had actually paid someone else. Weird.
> There was actually an email in my inbox I hadn't read from this mysterious 3rd party saying "You sent me money. Why? Do you want it back?" which was nice.
> They fixed the whole thing within a couple of days -- I'm guessing it was a weird screwup at their end
> ...


That is really weird ... but how cool was it for that person to let you know that they received your money by mistake? Nice to know that there are some honest people left in the world.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I had a paypal dispute and the seller asked me to drop the complaint and he would refund my money! LOL!

I said no way. a couple of weeks later they ruled in my favor and I got my money...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I had one dispute, something like 80 bucks. I got everything back. 

If the seller doesn't have a 'verified' account, I'd escalate the dispute right now if I were you. If you do that, Paypal will freeze whatever he's got in his account, which will increase the chances that you'll get your money back. If his account is 'verified', don't worry. You'll get your money back and Paypal will bill his credit card.


Whatever you do, don't cancel or withdraw your complaint. If you do, you've given up all your claims to the money.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

skydigger said:


> I had a paypal dispute and the seller asked me to drop the complaint and he would refund my money! LOL!
> 
> I said no way. a couple of weeks later they ruled in my favor and I got my money...


Drop the complaint and give up your claims to the money? Yeah, that was a con. I bet it worked for him a few times before.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If nothing else, it seems to spur people into responding to the issue. Being banned from PayPal could be a disaster for any legitimate seller, so they usually move quick to try and resolve things. I try to deal with only verified accounts.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I lodged a complaint with paypal after being given the run around by a seller who would hardly ever return my emails. It only took about 10 days to get my money back.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

About 2 years ago, I bought a Tim pedal off some dick on TGP. Never got to me and he would not answer any emails. I lodged a complaint with Paypal and got my money back in about 3 weeks. People seem to rag on about Paypal, but they sure helped me out. Hang in there!


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, it's amazing what raising a PayPal dispute can accomplish sometimes ... the guy got back to me today with a tracking number. Not sure why he couldn't have done that before, but I'm just happy that I'm still getting the amp! I guess he was just lazy!


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Good to hear its working out for you...I had to open a dispute one time through paypal...the weird part was the person who ripped me off is only like a 10 minute drive away from where i live...Sold them some stuff on ebay and when i saw they were located in my area I thought it would be a nice and quick sale/transaction...man was I wrong.

Hope you bought insurance...I just read on a forum that someone bought an item on ebay however they didnt get insurance and the seller sent them a tracking number for package however when box arrived it was empty...just had some packing material for weight.


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

Vincent said:


> Good to hear its working out for you...I had to open a dispute one time through paypal...the weird part was the person who ripped me off is only like a 10 minute drive away from where i live...Sold them some stuff on ebay and when i saw they were located in my area I thought it would be a nice and quick sale/transaction...man was I wrong.
> 
> Hope you bought insurance...I just read on a forum that someone bought an item on ebay however they didnt get insurance and the seller sent them a tracking number for package however when box arrived it was empty...just had some packing material for weight.


Yeah, I thought about that happening to me too ... so I'm leaving the dispute open until I actually get delivery and make sure everything is cool.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Chorduroy said:


> Yeah, I thought about that happening to me too ... so I'm leaving the dispute open until I actually get delivery and make sure everything is cool.


Hope it works out OK in the end.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Chorduroy said:


> Well, it's amazing what raising a PayPal dispute can accomplish sometimes ... the guy got back to me today with a tracking number. Not sure why he couldn't have done that before, but I'm just happy that I'm still getting the amp! I guess he was just lazy!



Wait until you have the guitar in hand to withdraw your complaint.


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Wait until you have the guitar in hand to withdraw your complaint.


For sure. I can't close this dispute and re-open it ... so I'm waiting 'til I have the amp first.


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Ebay ?*



Chorduroy said:


> Just opened a PayPal dispute for a transaction where it's been 15 days and still no tracking number from the seller, just a lot of promises and excuses.
> 
> Anyone ever done this? How did it work out? I have a really bad feeling I'm going to be out $1400.00.


Just curious if this was an ebay transaction ? Or does paypal give you this kind of protection with private sales as well ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Always do your purchases with your credit card. Your card company will reimburse you if you are victimized by whomever. Paypal look out for themselves
yet they hate to piss off the credit card companies. That said, the credit card company usually always ends up collecting from Paypal when you can't. Do your best to track down the real seller. If he's committing internet fraud and you know who he is contact his local sherrif's office and let him know before you plan to do so. Law enforcement treat this seriously. I once had a mix up with a fellow using his ex-girlfriends account in North Carolina. I managed to track him down with Paypal particulars (Paypal wouldn't tell me who he was). He had used my money to bail himself out of jail, go figure. Also find out exactly about all your options. Paypal have time limits and hidden clauses. Your not the first one and they continue to let it happen because of the huge profits they reap from being the intermediary. Stay cool!


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

cale0906 said:


> Just curious if this was an ebay transaction ? Or does paypal give you this kind of protection with private sales as well ?


It was a private sale. I'm pretty sure you can dispute any transaction, EBay or not.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Paypal*

I bought something off ebay for 300.00 once and didnt get the package. I open up a claim i think it was with ebay at the time and got the run around..I contacted my credit card company and they cresit my account in less than two weeks.. it was so easy i couldnt believe it.

So between paypal, and your credit card company you should be fine.. if the guy is emailing you know, then he should come through.

Some people are not very good sales people.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

This thread actually makes me feel loads better about buying stuff online .


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> Yes I have a had dispute through PayPal and it was settled in a couple of weeks.. Paypal will investigate and reimburse you and then go after the seller


I just had this same experience, for a small item that never showed up. PayPal was great and I was reimbursed. For all we know, this item just got lost in transit somewhere, but the seller wouldn't return emails, and they shipped it without any tracking or delivery confirmation. 

I'm a bit wary of sellers who refuse to accept PayPal now.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Yea, it is far to easy to post a item for sale on a online classifieds take a few pics and voila 10 minutes and you have a great ad. The hard part comes when they actually have to work and forget about the details like packaging, post office, postage, shipping, duty, taxes...etc. That usually leads to the I'll do it tomorrow where they often forget a actual living person is on the other end of that transaction. I have given up on most online sites, unless i can deal locally and pay cash or trade I tend to pass. I have had many pay pal disputes and have been scammed a time or two. Everything worked out in the end with no loss to me but time and effort. 

Good luck I hope you get the amp, keep us posted !!


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

I did get the amp!! I closed the dispute and all is well. The guy just didn't send me a tracking number, which is pretty dumb, because that's the only thing that makes you feel secure as a buyer.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY! What amp is it?


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I Have the same problem, Sent the guy money for a Dumble, and now he wont return my emails...


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Chorduroy said:


> I did get the amp!! I closed the dispute and all is well. The guy just didn't send me a tracking number, which is pretty dumb, because that's the only thing that makes you feel secure as a buyer.


 Keeping the dispute open also keeps his account frozen.......that will usually get results if the seller is just being lazy with sending information or even the item. I had to file a claim once because this kid said he couldn't find the time to pack the item. It had already been 2 weeks! Turns out it was his parents account and they had to pack the amp for him.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> I Have the same problem, Sent the guy money for a Dumble, and now he wont return my emails...


 Wow...a Dumble? That's big coin! I too would a little concerned. Good luck.


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

SinCron said:


> YAY! What amp is it?


Engl Powerball.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Communication is EVERYTHING.


I recently went on an E-bay mic buying rampage. The last mic I bought was a Shure SM57. I paid instantly as I always do and waited for a couple of weeks. No sign of the mic. I logged on to see if I could contact the seller.

"this user is no longer a registered E-bay user".

"This item has been removed...blah blah."


So I figure I've been burned and start the process of filing a complaint with both E-bay and Paypal.

A week later the mic shows up, brand spanking new as advertised

Why not answer an e-mail?


People don't make a lot of sense sometimes.


----------

